# ABC's of Booze...



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)

Avery's Cognac


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

Budweiser Beer  (does that count?) ...   sorry, non-drinker here. 

C


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)

Cointreau 

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)

Don Angel Tequilla

E


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2019)

Elderberry wine

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Forty Creek Whiskey

G


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 1, 2019)

Grand Marnier liqueur

H


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2019)

Hennessy cognac

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Italian Wine

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jack Daniels Whisky

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Karma Tequilla

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Lager

M


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)

Mulled wine

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Nardini Spirit

O


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ouzo

P


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

Pernod

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Quick Brown Fox Liqueur

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2020)

Rum

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Soda 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Tequila

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

underground gin

v


----------



## Treacle (Jul 19, 2020)

Vermouth

W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2020)

Wine?

X?Y?Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

xm royal rum

y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Yukon Jack

Z*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)

zoco liqueur

a


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Absinthe

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Brandy

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Cognac

D*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 13, 2020)

Drambuie liqueur


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

El Mayor Tequilla

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 3, 2021)

Frangelico

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2021)

*Gin

H*


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

*Heineken Beer

I*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

Iceberg

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Jack Daniels

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)

*Kahlua

L*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Liqueur

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Martini

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

Nightcap

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Ouzo

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Port

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Queens Lager

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Rum

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2021)

Sassafras

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Tequila

U*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Union Jack Cocktail 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Vermouth

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Wild Turkey

X/Y/Z


----------

